# New Husqvarna 465 Rancher



## mpgido (Apr 6, 2016)

Not sure if anyone is interested but I just noticed that Husqvarna is now listing a 465 Rancher in it's line up.
It appears to be a Autotune with snaplock top cover instead of screw studs.

Cylinder displacement * 64.1 cm³ *
Cylinder displacement * 3.91 cu.inch *
Power output * 4.29 hp *
Maximum power speed *9600 rpm *
Torque, max. *3.49 Nm *
Weight *13.45 lbs *


----------



## Franny K (Apr 7, 2016)

It shares the manual with the 455 but has it's own parts sheet or ipl.

bore 49mm stroke 34mm
spring anti vibe
rim drive sprocket
bottom of clamshell engine appears to be the main chassis not engine module and chassis.
Looks to have separate carb for fuel and strato air "carb" for air. Not sure the exact terms for them.
I see some auto tune stuff in the picture but not numbered.
$90 less than a 555 in this market


----------



## kstrayhorn (Apr 7, 2016)

Damn, wonder how much I would lose trading my 460R for that. Considering price differential, the gains on the 465 look like a great deal for my uses anyway.


----------



## J. Talley (Apr 7, 2016)

Are they phasing out the 365?


----------



## mpgido (Apr 7, 2016)

If they hold to current trend, I'm guessing they will keep the 365 until they decide the future of the 372xp and will then add the next gen 365 to the mid-tier Autotune saws like with the 545 and 555.


----------



## sethlynwood (Apr 8, 2016)

I saw the 465 floating around on facebook it's not listed on the power site but I found a part number for a 465 20 3/8 .050 saw and I needed a extra hand held to get free shipping so i ordered a 465 will have more info Monday when it gets in and i will post pics


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 9, 2016)

I want to try one just because from past experience with a little love the ranchers can be good saws.


----------



## Franny K (Apr 9, 2016)

Which bar mount and which size rim drive?


----------



## mpgido (Apr 9, 2016)

BGE541 said:


> I want to try one just because from past experience with a little love the ranchers can be good saws.




I agree on the Ranchers being good saws as long as you remember there intended purpose. When I was a kid, my dad had a Stihl 045av for our firewood, so my idea of a firewood saw was a little skewed. Thirty years later as I've been able to get back into cutting firewood, I started by borrowing a coworker's non-mtronic 362 and brand new 460 Rancher. For what I thought was a plastic saw, I was impressed how well it ran with the 362, not quite the same, but close enough to be a good 8-10 cord a year saw. I don't know about down the road longevity, but after taking off the 24" bar it came with and putting on a more appropriate bar and chain for it's power , I like cutting with it. I bought that rancher from the friend for $250 with about 10 tanks through, most by me. I figured it was too good a price to pass up. I later (2014) impulse purchased a brand new 2011 357xp from a dealer. I love the 357, it cuts fast and feels good in the hand, but I still find it hard to swallow the $730 price tag it came with. If I hadn't seen the grass on the other side of the fence, I would have been just happy with what I had.

I did like that the hp rating of the new 465 is a decent jump in power compared to the minimal difference between the 455 and 460. It looks like the first bigger 400 series that will be competitive with the same cc Stihl.

This was my part of my breaking in the 460, no complaints.


----------



## mpgido (Apr 13, 2016)

sethlynwood said:


> I saw the 465 floating around on facebook it's not listed on the power site but I found a part number for a 465 20 3/8 .050 saw and I needed a extra hand held to get free shipping so i ordered a 465 will have more info Monday when it gets in and i will post pics



I was just wondering if you had any update on the 465 you order. Not to rush you, just curious!


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 13, 2016)

Ordered a 465 yesterday... Dealer didn't even know about it til he looked on the site and called his rep. Rated at 4.29 or 4.39 HP...


----------



## svk (Apr 13, 2016)

A few thoughts.

I think this will be a great saw provided there are no AT hiccups, power to weight is very respectable for a HO model. Although the bore and stroke is different from a 365 so this appears to be a totally new engine? I would think this would be husky large mount.

Regarding the 365, I would honestly think that it's successor would be based off the 562 and not the 70CC class of saws. But that is just me. If you added 5 cc to the 562 it's HP output would be darn close to the present 372.


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 13, 2016)

It's the regular Husky large mount. For the price you can't beat it for a 4.3whatever HP, autotune saw, really just want to mess with it


----------



## svk (Apr 13, 2016)

In case I missed it, what is the asking price on this?


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 13, 2016)

I was told MSRP was $549.


----------



## mpgido (Apr 13, 2016)

svk said:


> A few thoughts.
> 
> I think this will be a great saw provided there are no AT hiccups, power to weight is very respectable for a HO model. Although the bore and stroke is different from a 365 so this appears to be a totally new engine? I would think this would be husky large mount.
> 
> Regarding the 365, I would honestly think that it's successor would be based off the 562 and not the 70CC class of saws. But that is just me. If you added 5 cc to the 562 it's HP output would be darn close to the present 372.




Asking out of ignorance, how would they add the 5cc's? I understand boring and stroking an automotive engine, but from reading this site, there isn't that much play in these 2 strokes. Would they redo the top end and lengthen the stroke, or redo the cylinder to increase the bore? What is the most common way manufactures bump the CC's without getting to the point they have a new engine design. Thanks for the help.


----------



## svk (Apr 13, 2016)

I am not sure of the limitations of the 562 powerhead itself but normally by increasing bore and/or stroke nominally can achieve this.

The 562 and 365 share the same stroke but the 365 has a 2mm larger piston. So a new cylinder based off the 562 design would need to be manufactured to achieve this. Again I am not familiar if this can be achieved within the parameters of the 562 chassis, but this would be a very light and powerful saw!


----------



## mpgido (Apr 13, 2016)

svk said:


> I am not sure of the limitations of the 562 powerhead itself but normally by increasing bore and/or stroke nominally can achieve this.
> 
> The 562 and 365 share the same stroke but the 365 has a 2mm larger piston. So a new cylinder would need to be manufactured to achieve this. Again I am not familiar if this can be achieved within the parameters of the 562 chassis, but this would be a very light and powerful saw!




It would be an awesome saw! I would like to get a saw that will pull a 24" bar with purpose, and I like the 562 based on the reviews, but even with how strong they are, I am trying to decide if it would be better to go 372 or 576 so I don't overlap to closely with my 357. I only have one more good saw purchase left before my wife will start making me pay. She already immune to me trying to spin numbers and logical appeals, so I have just one emotional appeal left to work with. I've been waiting to see if Husqvarna does anythings with a 70cc saw in the next year or two and if it fits this months perfect power-price-weight ratio! A 65cc 562 variant would be nice!


----------



## svk (Apr 13, 2016)

A 357 is definitely one of Husky's all stars. Despite a little increase in power, I wouldn't buy a 562 either if I already owned a 357!

Or you could just port your 357 and it would run very close to a stock 372 and weigh a lot less!

The 372 has a heck of a following and folks seem to like the 576 although it hasnt garnered the respect that the 372 did. Although I do think a lot of the orange faithful are waiting to see what is coming next from Husky in the 70cc plus range. They sure hit a home run with the 550 and 562 (of course excluding the ones with AT issues).


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 13, 2016)

I like the 372s when ported but a stock or mild modded 576 is good. I think the 465 is the test subject for the mid size/strato/AT concept that will soon replace something in the current lineup...


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 13, 2016)

You can pull up the site here: Look at the manuals and check out the IPL's... please look at it and give me feedback on design, thoughts etc... Pretty cool its like a bad ass rancher lol

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/chainsaws/465-rancher/966762720/


----------



## smokey7 (Apr 13, 2016)

Is the 460 & 465 clams hell saws or pro split case style or a riser/clamshell plastic case like a 350? My dealer told me the new 460s were a pro stumble like the 359.


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 13, 2016)

smokey7 said:


> Is the 460 & 465 clams hell saws or pro split case style or a riser/clamshell plastic case like a 350? My dealer told me the new 460s were a pro stumble like the 359.


No all 4xx saws are like the 340/345 where the cyl bolts through the case.aybe look at the IPL and see if they changed...


----------



## smokey7 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm not that smart to find a ipl for saws so easily. That's a pretty large clam.


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 13, 2016)

smokey7 said:


> I'm not that smart to find a ipl for saws so easily. That's a pretty large clam.



You betcha... I just Google's Husqvarna IPL and on their site you can look under the models and old models and they're is a spot that says IPL for 465R etc


----------



## LegDeLimber (Apr 14, 2016)

The 455 & 460 are clams. 
Baileys has a replacement (one size fits all) for both models.
http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...m-for-455-460-Rancher-Chainsaws-537320501.axd

I have a 450 rancher (the story is in that looong pp5020 thread).
http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...ulan-pro-5020-to-see-what-there-about.192321/
As luck would have it, I can't just plunk a 460 top end down in the 450 saddle. (wahh)
And with that said, I'll try not to cause further derailment 
from the New 465 rancher.


----------



## wrx-snowdrift (May 24, 2016)

Without starting a Stihl vs Husky debate (which will likely happen anyways because that's basically what I'm asking), how do you guys think the 465 will stack up against the MS391? I'm looking at getting a 60-70cc saw for firewood. Cutting mainly Green Ash but possibly some oak too. Looking at the specs they seem to be very comparable on paper but I think I'm leaning towards the 465 because of the AT and it has a slightly lower price.


----------



## J. Talley (May 24, 2016)

The 391 specs are 4.4bhp and 14.1lbs about the same really. Pick which one you like.


----------



## SawTroll (May 24, 2016)

sethlynwood said:


> I saw the 465 floating around on facebook it's not listed on the power site but I found a part number for a 465 20 3/8 .050 saw and I needed a extra hand held to get free shipping so i ordered a 465 will have more info Monday when it gets in and i will post pics



The model was announced on some markets already for 2012, but it didn't actually appear on any market (that I know of) before now in 2016.




weimedog said:


>


----------



## SawTroll (May 24, 2016)

J. Talley said:


> The 391 specs are 4.4bhp and 14.1lbs about the same really. Pick which one you like.



The goal with the 465R may well be to "steal" sales from the MS391 (and 311) - but it may well steal sales from other saws as well...


----------



## GrassGuerilla (May 24, 2016)

BGE541 said:


> Ordered a 465 yesterday... Dealer didn't even know about it til he looked on the site and called his rep. Rated at 4.29 or 4.39 HP...


Anxious to hear your thoughts. How's it stack up the the 60cc Echo?


----------



## Big Block (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Vtrombly (May 24, 2016)

Spike 60 reviewed one


----------



## BGE541 (May 24, 2016)

Hasn't come in yet... not sure what's going on but if there is a hold up I think I'll be ok


----------



## SawTroll (May 25, 2016)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Anxious to hear your thoughts. How's it stack up the the 60cc Echo?




I am fairly sure it will "steal" some sales from those as well.

It looks like it has more power than any of them but the 620 - but I assume that the fact that it is a plastic cased clamshell will keep a few buyers away. There is of course a lot more to it as well, like ergonomy/feel - and it obviously depends on who the buyer is.

Note that the 4.29 hp is hp(i), as the kW number is 3.2.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (May 25, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> I am fairly sure it will "steal" some sales from those as well.
> 
> It looks like it has more power than any of them but the 620 - but I assume that the fact that it is a plastic cased clamshell will keep a few buyers away. There is of course a lot more to it as well, like ergonomy/feel - and it obviously depends on who the buyer is.


Assuming equal performance, I think you and I know what the other would buy eh?


----------



## svk (May 25, 2016)

If I didn't have too many saws already I would buy a 465 just to see how it cut once broken in.

If anyone is serious about this model give Spike60 a call. His price is significantly better than retail.


----------



## J. Talley (May 25, 2016)

I just checked the specs on the 365xt it comes in at 14.1# and 4.9hp. This ranchers specs are pretty decent really.


----------



## SawTroll (May 25, 2016)

J. Talley said:


> I just checked the specs on the 365xt it comes in at 14.1# and 4.9hp. This ranchers specs are pretty decent really.



There are signs they did a better job than what usually is done with the design of plastic cased clamshell saws - time will tell more about it (either way).

My guess is that they will sell a lot of them in the US .


----------



## SawTroll (May 25, 2016)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Assuming equal performance, I think you and I know what the other would buy eh?




I would urge a prospective buyer to check the ergonomics and handling before deciding. It isn't carved in stone what is the best option in the class on a limited budget (but it likely still says 555 on it).


----------



## Mtnman89 (Sep 18, 2016)

Picked up a 465 about a month ago and must say I'm very impressed with it.

Initial thoughts -

I was skeptical running a 28" bar w/ a ~64cc motor however the saw has voided my doubts. I run the saw at around 9000 ft elevation and the auto tune adjusts exceptionally well. I ran a rancher 460 before and was generally disappointed at this altitude however this saw is a beast. I run a Stihl 440 magnum up here for larger jobs and I must say this husky saw can keep up if need be. Only con is the plastic components as opposed to the pro saws but that's expected at the price point it's offered at. 

Mods - I did perform a single port mod to the muffler and increased the stock exit by approx 70-80%. Auto tune compensated for mod and I noticed a nice increase in spool up performance when hammering the throttle. Also modified a set of large felling spikes to maximize this saw. I'd say it's about as close as you can get to a pro saw if you need some strong performance on larger wood but don't need a pro saw for commercial type logging work.


----------



## Mtnman89 (Sep 18, 2016)

wrx-snowdrift said:


> Without starting a Stihl vs Husky debate (which will likely happen anyways because that's basically what I'm asking), how do you guys think the 465 will stack up against the MS391? I'm looking at getting a 60-70cc saw for firewood. Cutting mainly Green Ash but possibly some oak too. Looking at the specs they seem to be very comparable on paper but I think I'm leaning towards the 465 because of the AT and it has a slightly lower price.


Check my review out below, I run a Stihl 440 mag and just picked up a 465 for my firewood cuts, very impressed with the 465 if you're still on the fence.


----------



## wrx-snowdrift (Sep 20, 2016)

Mtnman89 said:


> Check my review out below, I run a Stihl 440 mag and just picked up a 465 for my firewood cuts, very impressed with the 465 if you're still on the fence.


Thanks for the info. I'm still on the fence. For $90 more I could get a 555 that has the same hp but 1.1lbs lighter and it has a very solid reputation. I've also been milling around the idea of just going all out and getting a ported 562xp but I could buy 2 465s for that price. Many on this site would say I need a 70cc to pair with my 550xp and I've considered that too but I really like the idea of a ported 60cc saw that can run with (or at least close to) a stock 70cc saw.


----------



## row.man (Sep 21, 2016)

So does the AT mean unleaded fuel only? How does the saw sense the tune?


----------



## wrx-snowdrift (Sep 21, 2016)

row.man said:


> So does the AT mean unleaded fuel only? How does the saw sense the tune?


Are you asking how AutoTune works? Any unleaded gas 87 octane or higher would be acceptable. Personally, I try to only use non-ethanol 91 octane. AT compensates for different fuels.


----------



## row.man (Sep 21, 2016)

wrx-snowdrift said:


> Are you asking how AutoTune works? Any unleaded gas 87 octane or higher would be acceptable. Personally, I try to only use non-ethanol 91 octane. AT compensates for different fuels.


Does it have sensors that will be ruined by the lead in the gas. I run my saws on 100LL leaded airplane gas


----------



## wrx-snowdrift (Sep 21, 2016)

row.man said:


> Does it have sensors that will be ruined by the lead in the gas. I run my saws on 100LL leaded airplane gas


There is an air/fuel mixture sensor in the carb but I'm not sure if lead would ruin that or not. I don't think I'd risk it to find out but I'm happy running unleaded. Can I why you use leaded? I was born after the time of leaded gas but from what I've heard it really only benefits high performance (high compression) engines and also helps cushion the valves on 4-strokes. 

This is from my 550xp manual. Sounds like you shouldn't run leaded if you have a catalytic converter but otherwise it's ok???

• Use good quality unleaded gasoline.


• *CAUTION! Engines equipped with catalytic*

*
converters must be run on unleaded fuel

mixtures. *Leaded gasoline will destroy the catalytic


converter and it will no longer serve its purpose. The

green fuel cap on saws fitted with catalytic converters

means that only unleaded gasoline can be used.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 21, 2016)

wrx-snowdrift said:


> There is an air/fuel mixture sensor in the carb but I'm not sure if lead would ruin that or not. I don't think I'd risk it to find out but I'm happy running unleaded. Can I why you use leaded? I was born after the time of leaded gas but from what I've heard it really only benefits high performance (high compression) engines and also helps cushion the valves on 4-strokes.
> 
> This is from my 550xp manual. Sounds like you shouldn't run leaded if you have a catalytic converter but otherwise it's ok???
> 
> ...



No current Husky models have a cat in the muffler, but the "e-tech" versions of some older ones did.


----------



## row.man (Sep 22, 2016)

I get it for free at work. I run it in my lawn mowers, splitter, etc.
It smells great mixed with 2 cycle oil


----------



## svk (Oct 31, 2016)

Bump. Anybody else buy one of these?


----------



## raynet (Nov 5, 2016)

Yes I just picked up one to replace a stolen MS440 ( yes I know they are not close but I did not use it enough to spend the money to replace it). I have only used it twice and seemed to work well. It came with a 28" bar but probably going to get a 24" as the permanent bar. I also got a 450 non Rancher which works pretty damn well also.


----------



## svk (Nov 5, 2016)

Looking forward to your review after several tanks through. I also had a 450 and thought it was a great saw.


----------



## markintopton (Jan 20, 2017)

Looking for a saw with more snot than my 450. Any saw I get will more than likely sit on the shelf (floor) for six months or so at a time. 
Are the plastic saws better suited for extended disuse ? If so maybe the 465 , otherwise I'm gonna opt for a 555.


----------



## svk (Jan 20, 2017)

Makes no difference. Either would be a great saw but the 555 should provide more hours of use.


----------



## markintopton (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## BenK (Jan 20, 2017)

My 555 gets used quite a bit in the fall and winter. The other times (like late spring/summer) it is usually sitting on the shelf. Always fires right up. I have noticed that if the seasons have changed in between uses that it takes a minute or so for the AT to right itself. Then back to running like a champ. Either way, premix fuel for me if it will be sitting for long periods with gas in it.


----------



## RandyinTN (Oct 22, 2018)

Looking for updates on the 465. After yesterdays work out I need a second saw with a 24-28 inch bar.


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker (Oct 22, 2018)

OK so who's doing a good side by side comp between the 465 and the cs620? Come on, let's go!


----------



## svk (Oct 22, 2018)

I have been tempted to pick up a 465 for some time. Spike60 can hook a guy up with a great price. I bet with a MM and TA these would run close to a stock 70 cc saw


----------



## row.man (Oct 25, 2018)

SmellyPirateHooker said:


> OK so who's doing a good side by side comp between the 465 and the cs620? Come on, let's go!


The CS590 would be a more fair comparison, and even then the echo has the edge on the 455/460 That the 465 is based on.


----------



## holeycow (Oct 25, 2018)

RandyinTN said:


> Looking for updates on the 465. After yesterdays work out I need a second saw with a 24-28 inch bar.



Maybe you need a 70-80cc saw


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker (Oct 25, 2018)

row.man said:


> The CS590 would be a more fair comparison, and even then the echo has the edge on the 455/460 That the 465 is based on.


Having both the 562xp and cs620 that would be my thoughts. Even though the HP numbers are similar the cs seems to win out on saws with higher HP ratings. My educated guess, would still like to see the showdown.


----------



## row.man (Oct 27, 2018)

The Echo's seem to have more grunt for the displacement


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker (Oct 30, 2018)

There is more to engine output then HP. Besides the obvious, which would be torque, there's things like the how long an engine produces close to peak power in its RPM band. This transcends all engines and is why electric motors are king. It's how a 400 hp car can beat a 430 hp car.
If one saw has 7hp and the other 6.7, the 7hp saw is more powerful right? Well not necessarily, if the the 7hp saw has a real fast rise to that HP and significantly drops off anywhere else, while the 6.7 holds close to its max for a few thousand RPM, the 6.7 is actually a stronger engine and can produce more work. If you want to compare to engines with a dyno sheet, you calculate the area of the HP on that sheet for both. The one encompassing the most area is the more powerful engine, not necessarily the one with the highest peaks. For saws really, timed cuts with identical bar and chain is probably the only way to accurately compare, and I'd do the test with multiple length bars.


----------

